
3 Simple Ways to Reduce AWS Costs - alexlash
https://cloudtiming.com/blog/3-simple-ways-to-reduce-aws-costs/
======
pmlnr
4\. Rent dedicated servers from [insert cheap dedicated server provider,
Hetzner, for example]

~~~
slsniffer
AWS provides not only "server", they have a lot of additional services.

